# BOB trial



## cm4ever (Oct 26, 2012)

I want to go camping again...

However, I am finding rules for permits and things like that for camping. Is there such a thing as just going into the woods and leaving no trace?

Just wondering.

I live in the SC area...if anyone can point me to the location.

CM4ever


----------



## oif_ghost_tod (Sep 25, 2012)

cm4ever said:


> I want to go camping again...
> 
> However, I am finding rules for permits and things like that for camping. Is there such a thing as just going into the woods and leaving no trace?
> 
> ...


Now while I'm sure the 'Legal' thing would be to point you in the direction of the SC DNR for directions to a backpack campground, I have an alternative.

Drive out into the country and scout the land 'on the fly'. You would be surprised how beneficial this experience could be after SHTF.
Look for a secluded area with a stream or river access for water, downed trees for firewood, and even an old dilapidated building for character; old farmsteads are great for this.
Then just knock and ask permission to camp on their land, the worst they can say is no. You would be surprised how many farmers will have no problem with you sleeping in one of their fields/woods, provided you respect their livestock and clean up after yourself.
(This is also a good opportunity to practice bartering/salesmanship.)

The exercise here being that the skills to properly find and place a campsite are crucial, so get good at it now, prior to the SHTF.


----------

